# German Shepherd Breed Types



## CharlieandMaya (Feb 6, 2011)

How accurate is this? I think I love the Panda mutation of the GSD, although from my understanding, it's a little... rare?

I've fallen hard for the DDR, Czech/Slovak and the black German working. 

I'm still figuring out the different Shepherd types and making my decision of which to go with. I'm leaning strongly toward DDR/Czech, but can't find many reputable breeders around myself that have these lines, much less titled and health cleared dogs. There was one breeder I remember looking at and she had the clearances on her dogs, but no titles at all - only a statement about one puppy going on to becoming a SAR dog. I want to know what kind of parents I'm getting a puppy from though.

So, as I asked above, how accurate is that? I'd like to research most with what I'm interested in for the types.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

CharlieandMaya said:


> How accurate is this? I think I love the Panda mutation of the GSD, although from my understanding, it's a little... rare?
> 
> I've fallen hard for the DDR, Czech/Slovak and the black German working.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you're asking. How accurate is what?

The Panda mutation is, almost by definition, rare. It is a dominant gene that one dog has. All other dogs with the same gene are her descendants. Any other dog with that pattern would have to be either a mixed breed (likely) or the result of a similar mutation (unlikely).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Have you spent any time with Czech/DDR lined GSD's?

I know in Canada (at least in Ontario) it is very rare to run into a working lined GSD. Most here are "pet lines" or showlines.

I would strongly suggest spending some time with these lines so you can have a better understanding of what these lines mean.

I am currently looking into these lines (have been for a year) and can say that you are right that not many breeders out this way are breeding these lines and if they are, they usually are breeding for themselves or the local PD.

I have a few breeders in Canada that I can PM you with if you are interested? 

I would try to find a local club (schH, obedience, etc.) where these dogs are hanging out and get to know them, the owners and the breeders.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm near Calgary, and have 2 working line dogs, (sent you a PM). It definitely isn't easy finding WL breeders out here, but I would be more than happy to talk to you about my breeder - she doesn't title her dogs anymore, but a lot of her puppies work (SAR, detection - one for the Canadian Forces, personal protection that I know of, and my girl is going for her Therapy "audition" next month). She gave me exactly the puppy I wanted, so I'm more than happy with her.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I can recommend a kennel in British Columbia who has my working line dogs in her pedigrees.


----------



## CharlieandMaya (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh sorry! Forgot to add the link.

Breed Types & Related Families

That!

And for sure, if some of you could pm me some breeders, I'd be happy to look. I am, after all, still figuring out breeders, GSD lines, etc and researching lots. =D


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I only know of one reputable breeder who breeds for panda GSDs. There's another that I know of, but I'm not 100% sure if they're reputable off the top of my head. (I didn't sift through their site, but I know they work primarily with whites, which is why I passed on them). I know some others, but they're not reputable. I'm fairly sure you'd have to have them brought in from America though, because I don't think they're in Canada. I'll PM you the links if you'd like.


----------



## Cmac25 (Feb 10, 2011)

Im in the same boat as you are. Theres a lot to learn!


----------

